# Provo River Inlet for Largemouth.



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Fished the Provo River inlet from the shore and caught this little stud flipping the timber monday morning. (check out the attachment pick)

I also got chased by about 5 river otters! They looked well fed. I doubt this place will be worth visiting until those guys move out.

Anyone caught any substantial Largemouth Bass in the Provo inlet? Just curious.

www.krakenbass.com

Stay Stoked!


----------

